# Buffed Mobil



## Totemwächter (28. April 2009)

Grüße euch, ich habe mich schon etwas umgeschaut doch leider hat bisher nichts funktioniert.
Ich kann mit meinem handy rss feeds empfangen (oder wie man das auch nenen mag) und wollte gerne auch buffed.de hinzu fügen, ich habe auch schon ein paar treads dazu gefunden doch mein handy sagt mir immer das ich keine gültige rss adresse angebe.
ich tippe genau das in mein handy ein "http://feeds2.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWOW.rss" ist das so richtig? kann mir dabei jemand helfen?


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2009)

Versuchs mal mit
http://feeds2.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWOW.xml
oder
http://feeds2.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWOW


----------



## Totemwächter (28. April 2009)

Hat leider beides nicht Funktioniert.
Edith, Aber ich merke auch grade das ich meine Anderen Feeds nicht Aktualisieren kann :/ vll stimmt irgenwas mit meinem handy nicht, werde das mal genauer untersuchen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Mai 2009)

ich surf auch gerade mit meinen handy , und habe seit längerem ein problem.  
Ich komm nicht mehr auf buffed mobile. 
Ich komm nicht mehr auf die auswahlseite und wenn ich die mobileadresse direkt eintipp, komm ich auch auf die hauptseite


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich surf auch gerade mit meinen handy , und habe seit längerem ein problem.
> Ich komm nicht mehr auf buffed mobile.
> Ich komm nicht mehr auf die auswahlseite und wenn ich die mobileadresse direkt eintipp, komm ich auch auf die hauptseite



Den normalen Mobile-Service gibts leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Seyhn (3. Juni 2009)

-.- das war perfekt zum PsP surfen und die Hauptseite zieht immer so viel Speicher. Naja gibt ja noch wowszene und den buffcast
ging aber iwi noch bis gestern
edit: grad noch was gesehen, Zam du schreibst "normalen Mobile-service" gibts net mehr. Gibts noch n anderen??


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2009)

Seyhn schrieb:


> edit: grad noch was gesehen, Zam du schreibst "normalen Mobile-service" gibts net mehr. Gibts noch n anderen??



RSS-Feeds.


----------



## Seyhn (4. Juni 2009)

Schade Text feeds kann ne PsP net^^ aber thx für die schnelle antwort


----------

